# Facebook group



## Tyanna

I've created a Facebook group and would love for you all to join!

https://m.facebook.com/groups/386874721467929?ref=bookmark

Hopefully the link works..

It's called "Tortoise Treehouse"


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

i joined! i just created a Facebook 2 days ago so I'm still really confused using it.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

how do i post pictures


----------



## Tyanna

Be sure to invite your tortoise loving friends, too!


----------



## Tyanna

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how do i post pictures



I saw someone helped show you. Hope you got it now!


----------



## JAYGEE

Just requested to join

Jake


----------



## Tyanna

JAYGEE said:


> Just requested to join
> 
> Jake



Thank you!


----------



## jaizei




----------



## sissyofone

I joined. Im Maria Sawyers on Facebook.


----------



## taza

I just joined. Sandy


----------



## Jabuticaba

Joined! I'm Mayuka N Aussies.  


May
THBs: Darwin & Merlin
Aussies: Dax, Vegas, & Cricket
IG: @AUSSOMEAUSSIES


----------



## Tyanna

You all are awesome! Thanks!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN

~ I just joined!


----------



## AmRoKo

I sent request to join! ACCEEEEEEEEEEEPT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

No rush!


----------



## phebe121

Me tooooo


----------



## Elohi

I joined last night.


----------



## Tyanna

phebe121 said:


> Me tooooo





AmRoKo said:


> I sent request to join! ACCEEEEEEEEEEEPT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> No rush!




Have you been added?


----------



## phebe121

Yes ty


----------



## tortdad

Just sent a request


----------



## tortadise

jaizei said:


>


Ahahahhaha. Awesome


----------



## AmRoKo

Tyanna said:


> Have you been added?



Yes thanks!


----------



## CharlieM

I joined.


----------



## Heather H

I joined


----------

